# Dumbo Rat Size?



## MischaHannibal (Jul 1, 2009)

I was wondering how big my dumbo rat will get? Its sad to think that she wont be tiny forever lol. But what size should I expect her to reach? Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Dumbo rats are the same as standard eared rats. The only difference is the position of their ears.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Could be small or large depending on her genetics etc.


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 9, 2007)

I all depends.. My two girls now that are really dainty and Cherri (RIP) was alot bigger than them.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

Dumbo rats are no different to other rats, other than their ears are bigger and further down their head.


----------

